# PIZZA



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

pizza is by far one of my favorite foods i can never get sick of - pepperoni sidebacon and xcheese on thin crust! what toppings do you order


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I get all the meat with extra cheese, stuffed crust, pinnaples.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

My favorite pizza has: pepperoni, ham, onions and paprika, sometimes with extra mozzarella and gorgonzola cheese.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Damn gorgonzola cheese! They have some crazy toppings in Holland!!! I like to get pepperoni and jalepenos


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Damn gorgonzola cheese! They have some crazy toppings in Holland!!! I like to get pepperoni and jalepenos


 Damn Dutch?!?
Gorgonzola actually is Italian, just as pizza itself happens to be (nope, even though you crazy yanks wish to claim it, it's not an American invention...














)

And for the record, if there's one thing that doesn't belong on a pizza, it's jalepenos...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

extra cheese as many times as I can afford.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I love Hawaiian Pizza, for those that dont know what that is, its just ham and and pineapple. By the way Im sure if they consider anchovies a topping for pizza then jalepeños can be considered one too.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

vegan pizza....nummy


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

"No meat, no eat" for me


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I think an italian invented it in the u.s.a.? I said think.
Pizza Pizza


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Lnight chease and pepperoni


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

thePACK said:


> vegan pizza....nummy


 no cheese - that is so not the way


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

thePACK said:


> vegan pizza....nummy


 and you have piranha's?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > vegan pizza....nummy
> ...


 here in the states they put cheese on it


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Raptor said:


> I think an italian invented it in the u.s.a.? I said think.
> Pizza Pizza


You mean pizza was invented by an Italian immigrant in America???









If not, forget the rest of this post...

If so, your mistaken.
Italians were eating pizza way before the first European set his feet onto American soil. It used to be the food of the poor Italians, but after Queen (or whatever) Marguerita from Napels ordered it to her palace (it was a pizza with tomate sauce, cheese and origano: the presentday pizza marguerita







), it slowly became widespread throughout the world.
This is more or less how it went......


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Raptor said:
> 
> 
> > I think an italian invented it in the u.s.a.? I said think.
> ...


 Pizza history


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

thePACK said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > thePACK said:
> ...


 vegans don't eat cheese, it is an animal by-product.

cough*stupid americans*cough


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Innes said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > vegans don't eat cheese, it is an animal by-product.
> ...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

bobme said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > Innes said:
> ...


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Innes said:


> yes you are also stupid


 Ok cool


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

bobme said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Raptor said:
> ...


 Well, someone asked for it :







:

This way I do at least something with my degree in history......


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Haha cool!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> but after Queen (or whatever) Marguerita from Napels ordered it to her palace (it was a pizza with tomate sauce, cheese and origano: the presentday pizza marguerita
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ....hahahaha, talk about your first pizza delivery service







....as for my kind of pizza...hand-tossed super supreme from pizza hut™ _mmmMMMmmm pizza with toppings of olives, green peppers, ham, sausage, pepporini, onions, etc....mmmmMMMmmm...._


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> This way I do at least something with my degree in history......


 ....shouldn't you be teaching history at a university instead of being a postman?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > This way I do at least something with my degree in history......
> ...


 Nah, history teachers are either closet queers or psychpaths in training......

Fyi: I'm not a mailman, I'm webmaster at the Postal Service


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> USMC*sPiKeY* said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I hope you laugh about the first comment... :







:


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Fyi: I'm not a mailman, I'm webmaster at the Postal Service


 ....im laughing at that


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Ignorance is bliss, eh


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Ignorance is bliss, eh


 ...no, i find no happiness in ignorance, i find happiness in knowledge and girls


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Ignorance is bliss, eh
> ...


 what do you do with girls?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

mmmmmm, pizza


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

bobme said:


> what do you do with girls?


 ...um...well, lets see...i treat them like women, i have fun with them, talk to them, hug them, kiss then, hold them, etc....what do *YOU* do with them?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> i treat them like women, i have fun with them, talk to them, hug them, kiss then, hold them, etc....


Mmmm, something's missing there.....








wait a second.....

Spikey is a virgin, Spikey is a virgin, nananana


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> USMC*sPiKeY* said:
> 
> 
> > i treat them like women, i have fun with them, talk to them, hug them, kiss then, hold them, etc....
> ...










...i will not comment!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Ooh, I'm sincerely sorry, kiddo. I honestly didn't want to ruin your carefully built-up reputation at pfury


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Ooh, I'm sincerely sorry, kiddo. I honestly didn't want to ruin your carefully built-up reputation at pfury


 ...reputation? i have one here?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Not anymore......


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

LOL


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Not anymore......


 ...why must you torture my emotions, why?







...i never knew i had a reputation at pfury to begin with







...so what's your reputation on pfury like juda?







...perhaps i can make some sort of attempt to ruin it or make it better


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> ...so what's your reputation on pfury like juda?


 I guess I'm just that weirdo from Holland...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> I guess I'm just that weirdo from Holland...


 ...that works in the postal office and harasses guys like me


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > USMC*sPiKeY* said:
> ...


 what does this have to do with pizza?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

thePACK said:


> USMC*sPiKeY* said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...


 ...i guess he wanted to toss my pizza around for a bit


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > USMC*sPiKeY* said:
> ...


 toss the pizza..umm..juda....well he is dutch


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i will eat anything on a pizza. i like toppers pizza. and there house dip.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I like my pizza fairly plain, I like hot pepper seeds on it, lots of pepperoni, extra sauce and thick crust with little cheese


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

sounds good nathan


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

makes me hungry

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Yepps.. Pizza w/ Ranch!!! Ranch!! Ranch!! Ranch!! Ranch with french fries, Ranch with hot wings, Ranch in your hamburger, Ranch filtering out into your Piranha tank!!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Yepps.. Pizza w/ Ranch!!! Ranch!! Ranch!! Ranch!! Ranch with french fries, Ranch with hot wings, Ranch in your hamburger, Ranch filtering out into your Piranha tank!!


 ...the hell?







...so....do you like ranch dressing?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

pizza pockets


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Pizza Rolls


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Yepps.. Pizza w/ Ranch!!! Ranch!! Ranch!! Ranch!! Ranch with french fries, Ranch with hot wings, Ranch in your hamburger, Ranch filtering out into your Piranha tank!!


 I love ranch too but in your piranha tank?!














Thats just a lil' too far...


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

bacon, pinapple,hamburger, mushrooms, pepperoni,ham
MAD


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Another great pizza: tuna, onions, paprika (mmmmmmmm, I hear my stumach rumble......).


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

bolognaise pizza is my fav but i also eat a lot of chicken mushroom and garlic pizzas ..............pizzas rule but you cant beat a good curry


----------

